# Copper River Red Salmon!!



## alaskanbear (Jul 12, 2011)

Just landed four Copper River Reds from a great friend.. GUESS whats gonna be smoked this weekend, mine that is, Wed & Thurs.?? no guesses??  dam, I thought it woudl be obvious!!  OH well-- (HINT)  they're red and some of the best tasting salmon in the world>> Give up?  damm, LOLOLOL

Will fillet and brine tonight with first Q-View tonight or in the morning..

Rich


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll be here !!!

Could be late---Could be early, But I'll be here !!!

And I can't wait to see them!!







Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 12, 2011)

Anxiously waiting!!!

Your "New Toy" could be just in time!

Pics Please!

Todd


----------



## meateater (Jul 12, 2011)

Copper river is my favorite !


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 12, 2011)

The lil sweetie wife at home just informed me, that because my thumb is still in bandages and numb, she went ahead and filleted the 4 beauties for me.

Now all I have to do is fillet the skin off and slace into appropriate size slivers for the brine!!  Pics will be coming tonight .

Rich


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 13, 2011)

Well here we go my friends..

Filleted and patted dry.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 13, 2011)

The goodies for brine//


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 13, 2011)

ALL MIXED AND READY TO WORK ITS MAGIC


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 13, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I'll be here !!!
> 
> Could be late---Could be early, But I'll be here !!!
> 
> ...


 I will be next to bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2011)

That salmon looks beautiful!

Can't wait to see the finish!


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 13, 2011)

OMG!!!

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> TJ


Todd took my first words right out of my mouth!!!   OMG !!!

Talk about *RED* !!!!   Those are awesome!!!!

Here Ahron---I got the big tub this time!!---->
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Al will probably bring the beer.

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 13, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> TJ




X3


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2011)

That's right Bear, here I am. Brought one for you too.


----------



## lovinspoonful (Jul 13, 2011)

I used to think all the tongue wagging about Copper River salmon was so much marketing hype. Then I had some. That sure shut me up fast. They are indeed one of the most full flavored salmon you'll find. And I can only imagine how much better they are in your own backyard instead of flow a third of the way around the globe. Bear you are a lucky man. :D

A nice pic of the Copper River


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2011)

OK---Just in case any of you have not seen this old one yet,

Take a look while we await Alaskan Bear's Awesome Red Salmon!!!

One of my favorites-----Click here:


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 13, 2011)

OK, brine is complete......


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 13, 2011)

Rinsed and ready for the air-dry process....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow!!!

More Red than cut up watermelon!!!

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 13, 2011)

Got my two AMZN smokers ready to fire up;  one with cherry and the big one with hickory... Pellet smoker not yet here,  25 miles to PO so cant just make a trip to fetch it with gas prices still over $4.00 a gal here..waaaaaaaa..

Rich



















Boy, can almost taste the fish...lolol

Rich


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 13, 2011)

Figured while I'm smoking, might as well do a Quiche.. Yeah I know, I aint a real man; as "Real men dont eat quiche" !!!

Rich


----------



## meateater (Jul 13, 2011)

Can't wait for the Bear View!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 13, 2011)

Smoked quiche with smoked cheese were goodly...LOL


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 13, 2011)

Just an update on the smking for those who may care...

AMZN Smoker kicking ASS!!!!!!!!!!!

TY TODD



















That TBS is absolutely wonderful, and temps holding between 105-110  wow I happy camper!!

Rich


----------



## meateater (Jul 13, 2011)

Offer still up for deck hand.


----------



## leupy (Jul 13, 2011)

That is without a doubt the best looking salmon I have ever see.  One Shriner clown to another.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2011)

That Salmon looks sooooo good!!!!

And I never had Quiche, but I would have no problem devouring a few slices of that stuff.

I guess it's OK for Bears to eat it !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 14, 2011)

THE MONEY SHOT!!!!!!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 14, 2011)

I am speechless i am lost of  words so i can just say 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 it is amazing


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm.........................

Dang---another keyboard !!!!!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 14, 2011)

Closest thing we get to that color red is "Roadkill"!!!

Looks AWESOME My friend!!

Todd


----------



## flash (Jul 14, 2011)

Now that is the reason I laugh each time I shop at our Grocery stores and see them touting FRESH SALMON. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for reminding me what they really look like.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 16, 2011)

I have read some posts lately that use a wet brine for their salmon.  I have never used a wet brine, as the dry one I use produces all the moisture needed to make the salmon ready for cold smoking, and/or kipper hot smoking. Heres my Alaskan recipe:

8-12 Red salmon fillets cut into 1" long strips

4 lbs. brown sugar (I use light)

1 cup Onion powder

1 cup garlic powder

1/2 cup black pepper (fine ground)

2 cups Pickling Salt (needed to produce correct brinning solution, and easily washed away)







mix well in a large bowl, making sure all lumps in sugar are gone.

place salmon in a food safe tote and cover with dry brine.

mix thoroughly with hands to ensure all pieces have a good coating on them.







set aside in a cool place covered for 2 hours; remix with hands to get dry off of bottom of tote.

recover, set aside for 2 hours and repeat above step.

set aside and allow to set another 2 hours--a total of 6 hours in brine. ( can go longer up to 12 hours without a problem)







remove from tote, rinse well in COLD water and towel dry

place on racks to air dry for 12-14 hours, (8-10 with a small fan blowing across them)







warm smoker to 105 and place fish inside. add smoke flavor of choice (most use alder, though its not my choice) smoke between 100-110 degrees for 16-18 hours OR till the desired consistency is achieved.  The longer the dryer and harder the salmon, but dam good too.







Let cool for 1 hour--vacuum seal and freeze--(thats if you can leave enough after MUNCHING out to have any leftover to freeze)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Alaskan Bear !!!

Awesome !!

Bear


----------

